# cheap tire poll



## 98golfdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

spring is finally here and its time for me to get some new tires for the rims i picked up this winter. I'm not trying to break the bank to i set a budget of $60-$75 for 205/40R17. I'm looking for the best mix of performance, tread wear and noise suppression. 
this will be very helpful for me and for others
thanks


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: cheap tire poll (98golfdriver)*

if you can come up with the extra cash, spend $10 more per tire and get the Yokohama S.Drive
when I was getting my Continental DWS installed, the guy at the tire place said the Sumitomo HTR A/S P01 was a surprising tire...$68 each in your size
I've driven the ZRi before...it's a good tuner tire...some people don't like it but I thought it was a great bang for the buck tire


----------



## 98golfdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i have fuzion hri's on my fliers right now and there OK. sumitomos are up there in my opinion even though I've never personally had them, but i keep leaning toward falkens


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (98golfdriver)*

HRi has a completely different ride than the ZRi


----------



## fmg355 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: cheap tire poll (98golfdriver)*

I had the sumo's on a mustang. They sucked in wet weather. I have had two sets of general tires. No complaints about them. Good bang for the buck.


----------



## EnjoiVDub (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: cheap tire poll (98golfdriver)*

ive been driving on the KUHMO ECSTA SPT for about 25k miles so far, still 50% tread left and im a spirited driver. Fantastic tire for the money, awesome traction in the wet weather. even in mild snow/ice. great grip to the road, nice and quiet tire also. cant go wrong with those.


----------



## 98golfdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thanks for the info, but no votes yet


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: cheap tire poll (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_if you can come up with the extra cash, spend $10 more per tire and get the Yokohama S.Drive


my friend hated his s drives... 
weak sidewalls...


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: cheap tire poll (audi666)*

i've got nankang Ns-1 on my staggered vette wheels. they stretch really nice too.


----------



## 98golfdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i wont be stretching these, R.I. roads wont allow it


----------



## 98golfdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

*FV-BumpIt(1268222550833)*

up


----------



## 98golfdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

*FV-BumpIt(1268452587842)*

up


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: cheap tire poll (98golfdriver)*

My vote goes to Kumho SPTs.
I only had them for MAX 7k miles and didn't show any sign of wear.
At least not noticeable.

I'm running Hankook Evo v12s? not sure what they are called but they were about 100$ per tire and they are wearing a lot more than Kumho SPTs.


----------



## DVuill (May 29, 2008)

*Re: cheap tire poll (98golfdriver)*

I have some ZRi's and I am very surprised by how well they handle for how cheap they are.


----------



## Blumagic_1.8t (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: cheap tire poll (DVuill)*

try Onlinetires.com .....they have tires as low as $40 that size....im also getting that size


----------



## 98golfdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: cheap tire poll (Blumagic_1.8t)*

nice website and really good shipping quotes







. great deal on NEO gens i might have to look into


----------



## 98golfdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

*FV-BumpIt(1268873198416)*

.


----------



## 98golfdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

*FV-BumpIt(1269180262877)*

bump


----------



## pnyknights (Mar 19, 2010)

I was actually looking into buying the kumho's (although I accidentally clicked on the Altimax) after read through the ratings and reviews over at 1010tires.com . I believe there's also a $40 rebate available here in Canada for the kumho's. Not sure about in the States though.


----------



## 98golfdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: cheap tire poll (98golfdriver)*

bump


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: cheap tire poll (98golfdriver)*

The Kumhos get my vote. Excellent tire for the money.


----------



## 98golfdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bump for Kumho


----------



## 98golfdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: cheap tire poll (98golfdriver)*

up


----------



## 98golfdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

*FV-BumpIt(1271598391964)*

up


----------

